# Rallye II Wheels



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

I'm looking for a nice set of high-chrome Rallye II's for my 1965. Something like those seen on the attached. Has anyone had experience with those offered by Coker? Are there other suppliers worth considering?


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

Crybaby said:


> I'm looking for a nice set of high-chrome Rallye II's for my 1965. Something like those seen on the attached. Has anyone had experience with those offered by Coker? Are there other suppliers worth considering?


Bonus points if anyone can tell me (or guess) wheel size, tire size, and rear lift of this car. I love the stance and am trying to replicate something close.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a set from Wheel Vintiques on mine, they are 15x8's with front 245/60 & rear 295/50. They look great, overall I'd give them 9/10 for minor imperfections. When I say minor, I mean you have to be less than 2 feet with your face in the wheel purposely looking for imperfections. I have a 2.5" spacer under my rear springs right now, not sure if that helps considering our cars a different generations.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

Crybaby said:


> Bonus points if anyone can tell me (or guess) wheel size, tire size, and rear lift of this car. I love the stance and am trying to replicate something close.


Also, judging by mine, I would guess those are also 15x8's on that car and either 245 or 255 by the amount of bulge on the tire. They look very close to the 245s on mine, so definitely in the 235-255 range. My 295s have a LOT more bulge than those, which leads me to believe that they're not 275-295.

That's my guess lol


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

Atarchus said:


> I have a set from Wheel Vintiques on mine, they are 15x8's with front 245/60 & rear 295/50. They look great, overall I'd give them 9/10 for minor imperfections. When I say minor, I mean you have to be less than 2 feet with your face in the wheel purposely looking for imperfections. I have a 2.5" spacer under my rear springs right now, not sure if that helps considering our cars a different generations.
> 
> 
> View attachment 144146
> ...


Looks really great! Thx for the pic and for the wheel/tire/lift dimensions!


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

Atarchus said:


> Also, judging by mine, I would guess those are also 15x8's on that car and either 245 or 255 by the amount of bulge on the tire. They look very close to the 245s on mine, so definitely in the 235-255 range. My 295s have a LOT more bulge than those, which leads me to believe that they're not 275-295.
> 
> That's my guess lol


Good eye - thx again!


----------



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm also looking to get a set of the chrome Rally II's but no one seems to have them in stock or have any idea when they will get them.


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

chaotic73 said:


> I'm also looking to get a set of the chrome Rally II's but no one seems to have them in stock or have any idea when they will get them.


I have a set of 15x10s brand new I would sell. They're a tight fit so I decided not to use them.


----------



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks, but I'm looking for 15x8's, I agree the 15x10's would be to tight especially in the front.


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

Have you checked Coker Tire?


----------

